# Horus Heresy: Age of Darkness - Ultramarines



## Kuat (Aug 11, 2014)

Sup all, 

I have a question about the Age of Darkness novel. It's about the very first story on Ultramarines and Roboute Guilliman: Who were the Ultramarines fighting under the new Codex from Guilliman? Were they fighting each other to perfect the tactics? If so, isn't this dumb to kill each other? 

I got confused when it was revealed that in the final battle Horus was actually re-painted Roboute Guilliman. I suppose other Sons of Horus astartes were also repainted Ultramarines? Were Ultramarines actually killing each other?

What about previous engagements, were Ultramarines fighting real Salamanders and Word Bearers? Or were they also repainted Ultramarines?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I believe they were all UM dressed as other chapters.

It seems to be a very immersive series of simulated battles, so they weren't using live ammo.


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

40k Paintball ?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Probably some form of laser tag.

One of my favourite operations in the military was scaring the shit out of the Sandhurst Officer candidates midway through their exercises, when they had to show leadership situations under "fire" - we shot at them with blanks, and training staff would tap those who were "hit". The same would probably apply here.

Although attacking while someone is in the middle of taking a shit lead to rumours about how the poor lad had to run for 8 miles with a log hanging out of his arse and being caught in his ties after getting surprised miss treefelling. Dunno how true it is, but I can't imagine the Astartes ever getting caught mid turd.


----------

